# Royal Crown at The Able Sisters



## micchan (Apr 7, 2020)

The Able Sister’s shop is currently selling the Royal Crown on my island! If anyone is interested, DM me for the dodo code. I accept tips or Nook miles tickets.


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY (Apr 7, 2020)

Hello ~ I'd love to come by but I'm intrested in the bows!


----------



## Samsmilesalot (Apr 7, 2020)

I’d love to visit to get some inspiration & shop of course!


----------



## micchan (Apr 7, 2020)

Samsmilesalot said:


> I’d love to visit to get some inspiration & shop of course!


Anyone is welcomed!^^ just throw me a DM


----------



## micchan (Apr 7, 2020)

I still have this offer open to anyone that wants the crown or bows, since a bunch came for the bows instead^^


----------

